# CMT manufacturing / Carts Lift Kit



## rcfarm (Dec 7, 2009)

I was on thier web site needed the lift kit. Called and the phone# on site no longer works.






Does anyone know of a company that sell a lift kit?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 7, 2009)

I believe CTM moved to Oregon so they probably have a new number there. Ozark Mtn sells their carts so I'll bet they have the accessories as well if you call.





Leia

P.S.- Send Susanne a PM, she's the one who told me they'd moved to Oregon and I know she's been in touch with them since then.


----------



## susanne (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep -- CTM is still around, and as Leia said, now in Oregon. Their website (parts page) is:

http://www.ctmproducts.com/store/CTMParts.html

On their contact page, they still list their Ohio address and phone number, so they must still ship from there as well as from here.

The phone # on their website is

614-491-2592

their Oregon # is 503 647 5495.

Both get you to the same place.


----------



## Minxiesmom (Dec 8, 2009)

Susanne,

Do you know what town they are in?


----------



## susanne (Dec 8, 2009)

North Plains, which is northwest of Hillsboro, to the north of Hwy 26.


----------



## rcfarm (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank You . Found what I was looking for.


----------

